# Remodel



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

We are using those pop in can lights with the jbox attached... It is a hard ceiling and the lighting whip became apparent that it was attached to an old ballast. We used the whip from the ballast to the can and it works.... Is there anything electrical wrong or NEC related stating you shall not take line to a ballast them to an LED can???


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

GigawattsGW said:


> We are using those pop in can lights with the jbox attached... It is a hard ceiling and the lighting whip became apparent that it was attached to an old ballast. We used the whip from the ballast to the can and it works.... Is there anything electrical wrong or NEC related stating you shall not take line to a ballast them to an LED can???


Also. The ballast and j box are out of reach...


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

The ballast is in an old fixture? Being used, not being used? I feel like I'm missing part of the picture.


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

dspiffy said:


> The ballast is in an old fixture? Being used, not being used? I feel like I'm missing part of the picture.


The ballast was separate from the old fixture the ballast had a whip coming off of it to the fixture... So when someone reads their hand up there and grab the whip they didn't check for 120 etc and tied it into the new fixture.... Thus resulting in a whip from a ballast going into a new pop in can fixture


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

Basically line side to ballast to can


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

We eventually removed the situation and went line side to new fixture but I was just curious what electrically is going on when that situation occurs


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Like, coming out of the load side of the ballast? What type of ballast?


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

dspiffy said:


> Like, coming out of the load side of the ballast? What type of ballast?


I don't know they couldn't see... I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with that


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

GigawattsGW said:


> I don't know they couldn't see... I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with that


Short answer is, no you cannot connect another fixture to the LOAD side of a ballast.


----------



## GigawattsGW (Sep 19, 2021)

dspiffy said:


> Short answer is, no you cannot connect another fixture to the LOAD side of a ballast.


Yeah I figured if course. Just curious if it would have smoked it.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

GigawattsGW said:


> Yeah I figured if course. Just curious if it would have smoked it.


It depends on the type of ballast, but generally, they put out a very high voltage for starting, and then it tapers off. So there's a good chance you'd smoke whatever was connected to it.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

1 question........why?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CA C-10 said:


> 1 question........why?


i more question ..... why about what ?
why did op want to know what would happen ?
why would the out put of the ballast smoke the new fixture ?
why something i didnt mention ?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

So many questions in life, we do pontificate.....alot.


----------

